# Różne odmiany służących



## Idunn

Witam, tłumaczę fragment "The Fall of the House of the Usher" Poe'go i przydałaby mi się sugestia na temat rozróżnienia służących. Bohater przyjeżdża i "servant in waiting" odbiera konia, a "valet" prowadzi go korytarzami. Jakoś by trzeba było tych dwóch służących odróżnić


----------



## mcibor

Konia zazwyczaj odbierał *koniuszy
Majordomus* zarządzał domem
*Służki* pomagały Pani domu we wszystkich sprawach
Jest też *lokaj

*Na wikipedii masz więcej informacji:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C5%82u%C5%BC%C4%85cy

Myślę, że w Twoim przypadku najpierw rzucił lejce koniuszemu (albo nawet pomagierowi koniuszego), a potem korytarzami prowadził go lokaj.


----------



## Idunn

Dzięki wielkie za pomoc


----------



## mcibor

PS. Witaj na forum!


----------



## Thomas1

Valet to ktoś kto był służącym tylko dla mężczyzn i był to również mężczyzna, nie wiem czy w polskim mamy jakiś odpowiednik. Servant to mógł być każdy służący niezależnie od tego czym się zajmował i jakiej był płci. Koniuszy to equerry.

Dołączam się do powitania. 

Tomek


----------



## fragile1

Witam,
lokaj to zawsze mężczyzna, nie można przecież powiedzieć "lokajka". Synonimem jest kamerdyner.
Służący zajmujący się głównie obsługą domu i nadzorowaniem innych usługujących, to majordomus (lac. _maior domus_ dosł. "starszy domu"); kamerdyner _dawn._ starszy lokaj, osobisty pokojowiec pana; lokaj, hajduk - służący, przy czym hajduk to lokaj ubrany z wegierska; gosposia; pokojówka; opiekunka, bona (z _fr_. sluzaca, w dawn. Polsce osoba zajmujaca sie wychowaniem i ksztalceniem mniejszych dzieci, w wieku przedszkolnym); opiekun; odźwierny, kucharz, pomoc kuchenna; praczka; sprzątaczka; i dość wyszukane specjalizacje w usługiwaniu: pucybut; kawiarka; garderobiany, garderobiana; szofer - i pewnie jakieś jeszcze 
Otoczeniem domu i gospodarstwem zajmują sie np. : ogrodnik; koniuszy.
Dziećmi: niania; guwernantka, mamka.


----------



## Idunn

Dzięki za powitanie


----------



## Thomas1

fragile1 said:


> Witam,
> lokaj to zawsze mężczyzna, nie można przecież powiedzieć "lokajka". Synonimem jest kamerdyner.[...]


Zastanawiałem się nad "lokajem" jako tłumaczeniem "valet" bo wyglada na dość bliski odpowiednik. Mam jednak wrażenie, że kamerdyner i lokaj to jednak trochę inne funkcje. Powiedziałbym, że kamerdyner ma bardziej odpoweidzialne zadania niż lokaj.


----------



## fragile1

Witaj, chyba wszystko zalezy od kontekdtu, bo tak na prawde nie ma dyfeinicji, ktora w jakis konkretny sposob rozdziela czy pokazuje roznice pomiedzy sluzacy i kamerdyner. Jedyne, to to, ze kamerdyner to jakby starszyzna wsrod lokajow - tak sie wydaje. Lokaj powinien byc ubrany w liberie. Wiec moze z kontekstu wynika - jak jest ubrany, stary, mlody - to chyba nardziej na wyczucie. 
Mogliby miesc jakied kategorie, typu A, B, C, ... Byloby latwiej ))
Gdyby Ci bardziej pasowalo, to jeszcze sa: lackey, servant, serve, master, butler. Ale rozumiem, ze szukasz polskich odpowiednikow, a nie angielskich.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Idunn

No właśnie chodzi mi o odpowiedniki polskie - problem w tym, że czasem nie da się znaleźć czegoś idealnie odpowiadającego, bo np. nie było takiej funkcji w danym kraju.
Zastanawia mnie też ten dodatek do pierwszego "servant" - "in waiting" - to mi się kojarzy raczej z damą do towarzystwa, a ten przecież końmi się zajmował
W tym fragmencie do którego mam dostęp, nie ma nic o liberiach, czy ich braku, więc kontekst dodatkowy zerowy


----------



## fragile1

Wiesz co, wpadlo mi do glowy, a moze to jest przenosnia do jakiegos obrazu?
The Waiting Servant in Later Roman Art ? Wiesz, sorki, mam dzisiaj malo czasu, ale temat z prozaicznego okazal sie nie taki znowu prozaiczny.
Jutro obiecuje pomoc - jesli pomagam , a nie mieszam 
Poe moglabym podejrzewac o jakies glebokie i nie dla kazdego zrozumiale przenosnie, albo chociaz takie, ktore wprost nie sa widoczne.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Thomas1

Idunn said:


> [...]
> Zastanawia mnie też ten dodatek do pierwszego "servant" - "in waiting" - to mi się kojarzy raczej z damą do towarzystwa, a ten przecież końmi się zajmował
> [...]


  Moim zdaniem w tym wypadku to będzie znaczyło mniej więcej: słyżący, który akurat w tym momencie obsługiwał/który towarzysztył komuś ale nadal jako służący (coś na wzór świty królewskiej, która towarzyszy królowi w podróży--służący byli jej częścia, ale bynajmniej nie brali ich tam towarzysko). Przydałoby się więcej kontekstu i całe zdanie.

Tomek


----------



## Thomas1

xxx

Wracając do meritum, to "in waiting" będzie tu moim zdaniem oznaczać który miał w tym momencie służbę/był na służbie. Co do reszty to tak jak napisałem w jednym z moich poprzednich postów.

Tomek


----------

